# wie soll ich meine aio positionieren?



## Pegrini (20. Dezember 2022)

Hey Leute ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich meine aio positionieren soll für eine gute kühl Performance soll ich denn Radiator mit den Schlauch oben lassen soll ich denn umdrehen und nach unten machen soll ich die Pumpe umdrehen ? Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee ist meine erste 🤣



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehäuse lian li dynamic Mini
aio *Corsair* iCUE H115i Elite Capellix


----------



## soulstyle (20. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,

Optimal wäre es, wenn die Schläuche unten sein würden somit würde immer Wasser angsaugt werden und die Luft würde sich oberhalb des Kreislaufes sammeln und eben nicht von der Pumpe angesaugt werden.

So ist es Suboptimal aber man könnte es so lassen weil der Kühlkörper immernoch unterhalb der Oberkante der Radiators ist. Also falsch ist es nicht.

Schau Dir das mal an 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BbGomv195sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

